# 21 month old Vizsla becoming aggressive



## CassieB (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, I have a 21 month old V girl. She's your typical sweetheart and fits the stereotype of Velcro Vizsla. However in the past few months she's been fairly aggressive. I notice it mainly when my husband isn't home and it seems to be the same time in the evening almost on a daily basis. It seems like she tries to challenge me and my oldest child. Her hair actually goes up on her back which she's never done before. She'll usually start off flea biting but then continues to get more rough. She'll run around like crazy, barking and nipping at us (never has broken the skin). She'll nip at anything she can and if you turn your back to her your bottom is definitely going to get it. I'm not fearful of her but I do feel like she's trying to show dominance and to be honest it's exhausting. The only way I can calm her down is if I'm able to grab her, hold her and talk calmly to her until she takes that deep breath and is relaxed. I was just curious if anyone else has experienced these "terrible twos" and has any advice. I'm not sure if it's her not getting enough playtime due to the cold or if she thinks she's the pack master when my husband isn't around.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

These behaviors are typical of young Vizslas who have not been given adequate physical and mental exercise. They have nothing to do with out-dated notions of "pack dominance" or aggression, and everything to do with the dog needing exercise, play, training time, and mental stimulation.

It is typical this happens at night, as Vs often need to play to wind down prior to sleeping. 

I'd try to get the dog out more, and to have some indoor games (even casual fetch or tug of war type games) you could play to help relax your dog.

Vs are not couch potatoes and will go a little stir-crazy if they are cooped up. These are the classic signs of needs not being met.

Bill


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

You might also try feeding your V from puzzle toys (like the Nina Ottoson ones - don't make the mistake I did and get the easy ones to start. V's are way too smart for that!). I feed raw and still feed her from the toys as they're easy to clean. They make my girl think about how to get her food and I think the mental stimulation is great for her, plus it does tire her out. She seems to love it as her ears perk up when I get the toys out. The Kong wobble toy is also a hit at my house. Mia loves carrots so that's what I fill it with and it keeps her busy for awhile.


----------



## ManskaVizsla (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with Spy Car, it is typical for young Vizslas


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Cassie, there's a point here that hasn't been raised: Your girl does this when your husband isn't home. Unless he's the one who exclusively exercises her, then the most likely cause for this isn't a lack of exercise or mental stimulation, but rather her awareness that the "Man" and perhaps the "Pack leader" is gone, and she's reacting to that by being more assertive. It's not uncommon for V's (of any age) to become less submissive when the perceived leader is absent for any period of time.

The fix here would be for you and the family to assume a more dominant role when he's home...feed her and play with her and do the the things that would establish your dominance, so when he's gone, she's not reacting so much to that.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

"Pack dominance" has been thoroughly discredited by animal behaviorists, the notion the V is trying to assert dominance or show aggression to raise their place in the pack order is rubbish.

A V that is not exercised (mentally and physically) and not engaged with, will classically have a burst of rambunctious behavior as night falls as part of their need to unwind, especially in youth.

Treating this as a "dominance issue" is dangerous, as it makes people believe they can "correct" the natural behaviors by being firm (and maybe rougher than that) while missing the fact that the V has needs that are not being met. So a double-fail.

Bill


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's just the witching hour for a V that needs more mental/physical exercise.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> It's just the witching hour for a V that needs more mental/physical exercise.


We actually call it "the witching hour" in our home. Fortunately on most days our V is knackered, and more than content to head to his den.

But when life intrudes and he doesn't get out for the usual exercise for a couple days, there is a near guarantee we'll see "witching hour" behaviors, which we try to meet with fetch games, tug-of-war, play, walks, or some active (fun) training. 100% predictable.

Bill


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Spy said:


> "Pack dominance" has been thoroughly discredited by animal behaviorists, the notion the V is trying to assert dominance or show aggression to raise their place in the pack order is rubbish.
> 
> A V that is not exercised (mentally and physically) and not engaged with, will classically have a burst of rambunctious behavior as night falls as part of their need to unwind, especially in youth.
> 
> ...


My opinion is based on a read of the OP's original description, it is not a challenge.

That the dog reacts this way only when the dad is gone indicates that whatever you're calling it, his place in the family can reasonably account for the change in the V's behavior. As I stated, unless he alone was responsible for both the physical and mental stimulation, then the OP should look to other causes. I did not recommend offering "Corrections", other than having them more fully participate in feeding, playing, exercising etc. Surely regardless of what you or others might believe could be causing these unwanted behaviors, my recommendations cannot result in a "Double fail". 

Dogs are pack animals highly socialized to each other and to us. They do react and respond to each other and to us in very ritualized ways, and when a member is absent, their behavior can change. That has not been discredited. I'd now like to hear back from the OP.


----------

